# Federal Benefits Unit



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Following up on some of my earlier posts: I am coming up on age 62 In August and put in the online application for my Social Security retirement benefit in mid-May. I had an email from the FBU a couple of weeks ago which said they needed to talk to me on the phone, but I haven’t had the call yet. I emailed in response to say that I was looking forward to it. 

So: Should I send a follow-up email nudging them about the call, or just wait? Is the FBU easy and helpful to deal with? I assume I will have to have an in-person meeting in Mexico City (I live in Querétaro) - is that right? What kinds of documents do they ask for? I have an original birth certificate on hand.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

The FBU is very easy to deal with but they are all teleworking these days and it's hard to predict when things will get back to normal. They do conduct a lot of business by phone. If it has been more than two since they told you they would call, I would send them another email. An in person interview is not always necessary, but if your case warrants it, it would be in Mexico City--- whenever the office reopens for face to face interviewing.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

AnneLM said:


> The FBU is very easy to deal with but they are all teleworking these days and it's hard to predict when things will get back to normal. They do conduct a lot of business by phone. If it has been more than two since they told you they would call, I would send them another email. An in person interview is not always necessary, but if your case warrants it, it would be in Mexico City--- whenever the office reopens for face to face interviewing.


I had good news today - phone interview tomorrow. Thanks for your insights!


----------

